# Thanksgiving



## ReloMan (Aug 31, 2008)

Any US expats know of a good place for Thanksgiving dinner? I need my turkey!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you checked Time Out for Thanksgiving dinners? A number of hotels offer something.

Or you could always cook your own.


-


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

ReloMan said:


> Any US expats know of a good place for Thanksgiving dinner? I need my turkey!


I googled Thanksgiving in Dubai and nothing useful came up. I'm hoping Spinney's will have some Turkey made up in the deli section and then hopefully i'll find some sweet potatoes to bake.


----------



## dubai-dubai (Nov 23, 2008)

*get your turkey and other faves at JW Marriott*



ReloMan said:


> Any US expats know of a good place for Thanksgiving dinner? I need my turkey!


Hi there,

You can get turkey, green beans mashed potatoes, and pecan pie at the JW Marriott Hotel Dubai. It's not a thanksgiving dinner at the restaurant but this is to do takeaway.


I cant post a URL yet but do a search for JW marriott dubai and go to their restaurants page. THere is a pdf thanksgiving flyer on the right side.

I don't want to cook but trying to find a place to have dinner.

Happy thanksgiving.


----------



## ReloMan (Aug 31, 2008)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks for the information. We only have a few more days til Turkey Day. It would be nice to take this opportunity to meet some US expats. 

If JW Marriott is the place then I will be there...I am going alone at this point.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Subject: Delicious Turkey Recipe... 
When I found this recipe, I thought it was perfect for people like me, who just are not sure how to tell when poultry is thoroughly cooked, but not dried out.

Give this a try. 

8 - 15 lb. turkey 
1 cup melted butter 
1 cup stuffing (Pepperidge Farm is Good.) 
1 cup uncooked popcorn (ORVILLE REDENBACHER'S LOW FAT) Salt/pepper to taste 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Brush turkey well with melted butter salt, and pepper. Fill cavity with stuffing and uncooked popcorn.

Place in baking pan with the neck end toward the back of the oven. 

Listen for the popping sounds. When the turkey's ass blows the oven door open and the bird flies across the room, it's done.


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

look what i found
Celebrate Thanksgiving at the Sheraton Jumeirah Beach Resort & Towers


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

there arent that many options it seems. Cooking it onesself is probably the best option. huff.


----------

